
Signal and GIPHY - marksamman
https://whispersystems.org/blog/giphy-experiment/
======
Eridrus
One may wonder what the point of adding these is to an e2e messaging app, but
I would contend that you don't want your messaging app to get into the same
predicament as PGP where mere use of the app is considered suspicious.

You would also prefer it if your friends used this app so that you could
communicate with them and not have to spend forever convincing them.

I am a Signal user, but as e2e crypto has moved into more mainstream services
such as WhatsApp, and even Facebook's Messenger I've stopped trying to
convince friends to install Signal since it's easier to just initiate private
chats in these popular messengers.

------
andrew3726
Interesting concept (using the Signal server as relay/vpn-like).

But honestly, I don't care about sending GIFs and I want a messaging service
(especially a privacy-oriented) to be as sleek as possible. Additions like
these just seem to increase the attack surface.

------
clydethefrog
This seems like system creep to me. Also, Giphy hasn't figured out a way to
bring in revenue, knowing the history of these kind of services they will
probably soon collect user data anyway to sell to advertisers.

I would be more a fan of static sticker packs, like Apple has introduced in
their messaging app. Maybe even have independent artists make them instead of
copyrighted content. Would fit more the philosophy of Whisper Systems in my
opinion.

------
uselpa
I agree that this is rather useless. I have given up on Facebook and Whatsapp
and what I am missing most is the double checkmarks when a message has been
delivered / read, as well as attaching any kind of file to a message.

That being said, I use Signal extensively and have convinced some people to
use it as well. It's an important piece of software to me.

------
lawnchair_larry
Why?

